# La transit to Getty museum?



## Steve4031 (Feb 6, 2012)

I used google maps and I'm directed to take red line and the some buses. It predicted 90 minutes. Is this reliable.


----------



## gswager (Feb 6, 2012)

Post from http://www.getty.edu/visit/hours/public_transport.html.



> From PasadenaTake the Metro Gold Line train to Union Station in downtown Los Angeles. Change to the Metro Red or Purple Line train and ride to 7th St/Metro Center. Take Metro Rapid Bus 720 (direction Santa Monica) to Wilshire Blvd./Westwood Blvd. (approximately 40 minutes). Walk one block north to Westwood Blvd./Lindbrook Drive and take Metro Rapid Bus 761 (direction Pacoima) to the Getty Center stop (approximately 20 minutes).


"Downtown Los Angeles" referring right in the downtown area, not where LA Union Station is. The ride on Red/Purple Line from LA Union Station to 7th St/Metro Center is about 5 to 10 minutes.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks. Are rapid busses expresses?


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 7, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> Thanks. Are rapid busses expresses?


Not with the amount of traffic they have to try to get through, especially the 720 on Wilshire! They're positioned as "limited stop" rather than "express" -- the Rapid buses are regular fare, so a day pass will cover all your rides. (L.A. Metro's legitimate "express" buses use freeway bus lanes and charge extra zone fares.)

If you want a little more train riding instead of bus riding, instead of getting off at 7th St./Metro Center, you can take the Purple Line to its terminus at Wilshire and Western and catch the westbound 720 there. (But since the Purple Line is entirely underground, there's more to see from the bus.)

The trains are definitely reliable; the buses are as reliable as they can be given the traffic.

By the way, as long as you're going to be on the 720 bus, you might also consider making a stopover at the L.A. County Museum of Art, which is at Wilshire and Fairfax.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 7, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> Thanks. Are rapid busses expresses?


I just got back from staying in Pasadena. The Gold Line is great. There is a nice restaurant for breakfast, that is almost trackside to the Gold Line, at the South Pasadena stop, called Heirloom Bakery and Cafe. I stopped there, sat outside, and watched the trains go by, while feasting on an excellent breakfast burrito. There is also a museum with a model and picture of the old South Pasadena station, as the Gold Line follows an old Santa Fe line for part of the way, and the stop at Del Mar is next to the old Pasadena Depot. It has been converted into a restaurant and bar - I didn't eat there, but the place has a great 'feeling' to it.

To FINALLY answer your question, the rapid buses have limited stops. Get yourself a day pass for $5.00. You can ride any Metro vehicle all day. IMHO, it is the best bargain in L.A.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 7, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> By the way, as long as you're going to be on the 720 bus, you might also consider making a stopover at the L.A. County Museum of Art, which is at Wilshire and Fairfax.



I was there last Friday. They currently have a great exhibit on Mid-Century Modern architecture and design on display, including a mock-up of the Charles and Ray Eames house's living room, featuring its actual furnishings, while the house itself is under renovation.


----------



## gswager (Feb 7, 2012)

Last December, I went to Exposition Park Center, in USC campus, to visit one of several museums. It's very fascinating to walk through. List of museums is on the right side and half way down of a page. LA Coliseum, the site of 2 summer Olympics, is right next door.

As of right now, the nearest light rail stop is about 10 to 15 minutes walk from Blue Line. Or you can take Red Line and then take a Rapid Bus. Meanwhile, I notice there's a subway/light rail station for Expo Line but it's not open yet, probably early or mid 2012.


----------

